# How to change email client colors in CM7



## barney34 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is a screen shot of what my corporate email client looks like in CM7. How do I change the colors to something not so dull?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, its in the theme you use. Try changing the theme and see if that makes a difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------

